# When u only have 3 eyeshadows =O



## Pei (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey it's me again =)
With my very simple MU routine.
This tut is made for the ppl who love to read tuts (like me!) =)

Very very amateur. But quite detailed.Pls bear with me.
There's abt 30+ pics in all...soo..pls be patient!
Hope u'll enjoy them *Wink*
..................................................  ................................

I've been feeling sluggish/tired/down/blahblahblah lately....
Hence, u got this:

*When u only have 3 eye shadows TUTORIAL *

Start with a moisturised face (will kill for the termination of dark eye rings)
- Strobe cream






Apply concealers
- NW 20 under eyes
- NC 20 sides of nose & eyelids





Pat in the concealer





Concealing to be continued....halfway done





Apply pressed powder
- Studio tech NC15





Draw lines on brows as guide
- Movershaker with angled brush





Blend in a lighter shade
- Wedge with angled brush





Both brows done! Nt perfect, cos i really sucks @ drawing brows =(
ahhhh i give up…





Let's focus on the eye nw...
Apply a MU base on the lid
- P+P Eye light





Apply eye shadow (ES) no.1 according to the contour of ur socket
- Idol eyes








Apply ES no.2 to highlight
- Crystal Avalanche





Blend ES no. 1 & 2 together








A comparison of the blended & unblended





Apply ES no.3 to add depth to the eyes,
for hidden eyelids, i presume it will be along the creases &
for deep set eyes, i presume it will be along the creases & the outer V.
- Movershaker





Blend the dark ES well





Nw, apply ES no. 3 on the outer lash line to make the eyes appear more well-defined
- Movershaker





And apply ES no. 2 on the inner lash line to brighten the eyes
- Crystal Avalanche





Crimp the lashes.
I can't use the word curl cos i don't curl them.
I crimp them 90 degrees.
Who gives a damn to the 3-step curling method when u have short lashes like mine?
- Shu uemura curler





Tight line with liner. I promise it's nt as terrifying as the pic!
- Blacktrack





Draw a tiny wing at the corner of ur eyes, to create an uplifting effect.
- With lip brush





A comparison pic of with & without tight lining
(My skin is kinda allergic lately...thus right side of face turns pinkish =( )





Right, the most fundamental step!
Mascara time =)
- Maybelline Sky high curve black








Clean up if necessary & re-apply under eye concealer





Cheeks MU, i'm too lazy to use foundation =P
- Naked You MSF (Cheek bones)
- Wedge (Concaved part of the face when u do the fish face)





Any slimming effect? 
Well, i dunno, maybe it's a psychological thing...
I apply jus for the sake that, I think it will somehow 'slim' the face.





Alrightly, lastly, put on ur fav lippie!
- Loreal Glamshine Gold cuppucino





Glamshined





Accessorise! It makes a difference!
- Encore coloured lenses





Finished!!!!!





The hightlight of this tut =D


----------



## snowkei (Dec 31, 2006)

great tut!U look like a star in Taiwan..her name is Wang Li Ren..<3


----------



## Lizz (Dec 31, 2006)

what a nice tut very detailed~ Please do more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw are they the 'diamond' contacts you have on


----------



## amoona (Dec 31, 2006)

o wow this is a lovely tut i love the eyes ... very simple but very nice.


----------



## theleopardcake (Dec 31, 2006)

"Who gives a damn to the 3-step curling method when u have short lashes like mine?"
hahahahahaha i TOTALLY agree!
i have such short, sparse lashes!
you look super gorgeous!
i've missed your posts and such


----------



## veilchen (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, that's really pretty! The contacts look cool!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 31, 2006)

You look so pretty!!!
Thanks so much for posting the tut, my eyelids are like yours and I'm still learning how to do eye MU, I'll definitely try this out!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 31, 2006)

love the tut


----------



## Jayne (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for this tut' 

you look so cute !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this lip gloss is really nice !


----------



## stevoulina (Dec 31, 2006)

You look sooooo cute Pei!!! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## lambee (Dec 31, 2006)

You're right, the contact lenses make a huge difference in how you look.

Adorable look, by the way!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 1, 2007)

you're so cute, you look like a doll! fabulous tutorial


----------



## Pei (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank u all =)

*The Anthem*, I love ur avatar!
U're a life-size doll!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Pei Your Make~up Is Always Dynamite!


----------



## Empress (Jan 1, 2007)

*applauds* i think you did a really good job on the tutorial and i agree there is face slimming involved :x

But, newbie question, how do you blend so flawlessly? Do teach please!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

so cute
it makes your eyes stand out 
goregous


----------



## user79 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great tutorial, it's very detailed and the look is subtle.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 3, 2007)

Great tut' *Pei * it's a very nice look.
I like tutorials to be concisely, like yours. Keep posting


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you, I love it! Your TUT's are always teaching me


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 4, 2007)

Your such a cutie! Love your look


----------



## Poshy (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow Pei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your look ist great. And how you did made the great eye-brows?


----------



## ellesea (Jan 4, 2007)

i love it! i love seeing asian girls make tutorials, it is SOOO helpful because i'm asian too and although i love many of the other tutorials on this site, it's hard to replicate when my eye shape is SOO different. thanks again and you look beautiful!


----------



## dlaf_wonderwall (Jan 5, 2007)

You look like a cute Kokeshi doll. Thank you for this tut!


----------



## captain planet (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for this tut, u look soo cute by the end, like a lil' doll!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jan 5, 2007)

You are SO pretty. and you have amazing eyes!
 the brows rock- you SO do not suck at drawing on brows. great tut. love,
jen


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm so glad you posted a tutorial for this look Pei! I definately want to try this out! Thank you so much- you look great!!


----------



## rosdan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for this tut..


----------



## Caffy (Jan 10, 2007)

thank kew!


----------



## x.miranda (Jan 16, 2007)

This is an awesome tutorial! You're gorgeous


----------



## bintdaniel (Jan 17, 2007)

great tut!
it's amazing, so lovely!
thanks a lot!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 19, 2007)

Very cute! You have great skin!!! I'm so jealous.


----------



## emmyengine (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh goodness, pretty pretty!

Please tell me what brushes you used! :O I'm having a little trouble blending bolder looks, as well as being at a lost for a good brush to highlight my browbone with!

PS. Where can I get those contacts! You look gorgeous with them! I'm from SG btw


----------



## Pei (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmyengine* 

 
_Oh goodness, pretty pretty!

Please tell me what brushes you used! :O I'm having a little trouble blending bolder looks, as well as being at a lost for a good brush to highlight my browbone with!

PS. Where can I get those contacts! You look gorgeous with them! I'm from SG btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HiYa =)

I used v cheap brushes =D
For blending, i got it from Mustafa centre. only S$3.90.
It's kinda gd IMO.

The contacts are from encore =)


----------



## emmyengine (Jan 21, 2007)

Ooh, thanks for your reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does the brush have a model number? Heehee hope I can find it if I go to Mustafa ^___^ My 224 seems to fail me, or maybe I am not using it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be sure to check Encore lenses out


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 22, 2007)

Very natural and pretty.  I love your contacts.


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dlaf_wonderwall* 

 
_You look like a cute Kokeshi doll. Thank you for this tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.  Thank  you Pei  for the post . You look  realy  nice !


----------



## Pei (Jan 24, 2007)

Dear Emmyengine, nope sry. No number.

It jus says "eyeshadow brush" on the plastic cover =D


----------



## naynaykilla (Jan 25, 2007)

Pei, what kind of contacts are tose. i really wanna get my hands on some. If you can please message me with where I can get some online that would be great, or even the brand. Awesome job by the way!


----------



## shellebell (Jan 27, 2007)

very pretty, i have same question as naynaykilla, what brand and type of contacts are those. Am about to order some circle lenses but not sure which ones to get, they might not be the same type as am getting but its worth a try!(i have a choice between BT02,barbie brown or free teen brown if any are same as yours?!)

thank you


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

whoaare those circle lens?


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 7, 2007)

Great tutorial... you should definetly do more.. I love how you only used three eyeshadows... I have quite a decent amount of makeup but sometimes you just dont have enough to do some of the looks on here... but yours was terrific! Bravo!


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 7, 2007)

girl you look like a doll ! so cute !

i want those contacts !


----------



## Pei (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm so happy tt my tut is of help to u girlies =)


----------



## JessieC (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizz* 

 
_what a nice tut very detailed~ Please do more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 btw are they the 'diamond' contacts you have on_

 
Please mind my ignorance,

But what the heck are DIAMOND contacts?

THANKS!!!

Jessie


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

omg you're cuute!


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 4, 2007)

great tut, thnx!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very Pretty,Looks beautiful.


----------



## Pei (Mar 5, 2007)

Thaaaaank kew~


----------



## zori (Mar 5, 2007)

This is such a great tut! Simple and detailed ... thank you


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 28, 2007)

Pei!
I so  happy you posted this.  It is really helpful and not so intimidating to recreate.  Such detail  and you took great time and patience to help.  Thanks so much for you!


----------



## svale (Mar 28, 2007)

fabulous!!! great to see wonderfully done tutorials for asian chicks like us


----------



## applefrite (Mar 28, 2007)

Great Tutorial !!!


----------



## boudoir (Apr 1, 2007)

Great tutorial! I don't have a lot of shadows (2-3), so this is great for me to try and copy!! You look so cute too!


----------



## bsquared (Apr 2, 2007)

this is great!


----------



## Tia (Apr 3, 2007)

You have a doll-like face. Beautiful! <3 great tut.


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

great colors


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

nice job


----------



## tuuli (Apr 14, 2007)

Great tut! 
You look amazing. I love your choice in colours


----------



## jigglyoats (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Pei, 

I'm new to specktra. I love this tutorial you did!! The contact lenses make soo much difference. Can you tell me what kind of contact those are?? 

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 24, 2007)

love the tutorial! you look gorgeous.


----------



## sewprecocious (Apr 24, 2007)

you look gorgey!! you really opened up your eyes! they look huge and sparkly!!
congrats on the wedding too lovely lady!


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

thanks for this tut.......


----------



## midori (May 9, 2008)

love this tutorial!  your eyelids look kinda similar to mine, so this was super helpful


----------



## Jello89 (May 9, 2008)

You look so pretty!
I love the eyes


----------



## ashleezy (May 12, 2008)

Pretty! The contacts rock!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 16, 2008)

I love how simple it is!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Looks easy to do. Thanks so much~!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## xiahe (Jun 6, 2008)

Gorgeous and awesome tutorial!  I'm going to have to try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that eyeshadow (the darkest one) - Movershaker?  Is that MAC?  I've never heard of it before...do you know of another eyeshadow that is similar in color?


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------

